# New 55 Gallon Tanganyikan Community Tank



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have decided to start my 55 gallon over, after my wife and I moved into our new apt.
All the Multies and **** got moved into a 20 gallon.
The 55 Gallon has been converted to a Tang Community tank.

*Before*










*After*










*Stats:*

3D background
Aqueon Quietflow 55 (325GPH)
Stacked Hydro-Sponge 5 Pro (x2)

Should I put in a few powerheads or wavemakers to move more water??
Or am I running enough movements/filteration??
Should I power my sponge filters with a powerhead? or leave it air-pump powered?

*Stock List:*

x14 Cyprichromis leptosoma (Utinta)
x2 Altolamprologus calvus (White)
x3 Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe) <---1 is recently missing...
x2 Lamprologus ocellatus (Gold)
x3 BN Pleco

Cyps dances around the top, and roam the far right side of the tank.
Occies on the far left, sheltered by plants and a wall. (Protected from Julies)
The Julies and Calvus's had their own caves in rocks and behind the background,
and don't seem to bug eachother much.
Plecos lives behind the background, and will only come out at night, after lights off.

Tank has been set up this way for 2 month and running.
Overall the concept has worked well.


















































































Here's the side view!


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice looking tank! Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Should I put in a few powerheads or wavemakers to move more water??
> Or am I running enough movements/filteration??
> Should I power my sponge filters with a powerhead? or leave it air-pump powered?


I'd instead replace the sponge filter with maybe a small canister. The sponge detracts from what is otherwise a beautiful setup. I think with a second filter you'll have all the water movement and circulation that you need.


----------



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for viewing! 

You are right, I have been considering switching to smaller spunges so they would fit behind the background. Or just upgrade to canister, but...
I have never owned a canister filter...
What brand would you recommand?
Eheim? Fluval? Marineland?
And what kind of flow rate (Gph) should I look into?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You'll get as many answers to which canister as there are members here.  I like Eheim Ecco's. You don't need a high flow rate. I'd suggest the largest of the three sizes they offer (model 2236) because you don't save a lot by going smaller. Check the Reviews Section.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow. Loved the before shot, but the remodeling is even nicer!

Personally, I'm a Rena canister guy.


----------



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Update
Found some julie ****!! :thumb:


----------

